# ATI Catalyst Control Center Error



## ShaggE (Feb 21, 2007)

I just installed a Radeon X1300, and reformatted my hard drive to remove a crippling virus. I got everything reinstalled and running, installed the .Net Framework 2.0, and the Catalyst drivers. But when I try to enter the Control Center, I get this: 

"Could not load file or assembly 'CLI.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34531, Culture=Neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e' or one of it's dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified."

I swear this machine is against me at times...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you install all the .NET framework updates before installing the Catalyst software? I'd do not only .NET 2.0 but all the .NET framework packages, 1.1 and 3.0 and then there's also Service Packs and patches to them as well.

Also, not sure if you know but Catalyst 7.2 was just released, it adds many improvements to the Control Center so make sure you've got that one.


----------



## ShaggE (Feb 21, 2007)

I installed .NET Framework 2.0, and Catalyst 7.2, but I haven't tried the patches, so I'll give that a whirl later, since I'm having another problem: My sound card drivers get a "data is invalid." error upon installing :S


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What sound card do you have and what drivers are you using?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Oh, and I've found that when I do clean installs I do the .Net packages in the following order:

1). .Net Framework 1.1
2). Any and all .Net Framework 1.1 patches
3). .Net Framework 2.0
4). Any and all .Net Framework 2.0 patches
5). .Net Framework 3.0

And on a clean install I'd do ALL the Microsoft Updates.

And if I have to install the ATI drivers then I wait until all the .NET updates are done.


----------

